# "in-use covers"



## spector51 (Feb 18, 2014)

In a commercial application,  when does the NEC require the use of an "In-use Cover" on an outdoor receptacle.  Receptacle is already GFCI protected.  Does the code language imply it is only required when needed.  I have a rooftop area in an office building that will sometimes be used to host cocktail parties and other marketing events.  I can see the receptacles used for crock pots, music, festival lighting, etc.

Thanks


----------



## fatboy (Feb 18, 2014)

If it is oudoors, wet environment, in-use cover is required........


----------



## spector51 (Feb 18, 2014)

Article?

2011 edition please


----------



## rgrace (Feb 18, 2014)

fatboy said:
			
		

> If it is oudoors, wet environment, in-use cover is required........


Agreed, assuming that the referenced rooftop area is considered a "wet location"; see NEC406.8 (B)(1).


----------



## rgrace (Feb 18, 2014)

That was 08 version of NEC


----------



## fatboy (Feb 18, 2014)

2011 nec 406.9(b)(1)


----------



## Dennis (Feb 19, 2014)

Noticed that this section requires extra heavy duty for other than dwelling units where the device is supported from grade as described in 314.23(B).  Usually these are die cast or some kind of metal.


----------



## fatboy (Feb 19, 2014)

Yeah, the cheap residential ones usually barely make it through final inspection.........


----------

